
Show HN: 6nomads – matching tool for remote devs and tech companies - 6nomads
https://6nomads.com
======
breck
I once got a couple of interviews through the
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) site. Seemed like a
good selection there, and it was open, which was nice. Seems like this one is
aspiring to be like that. That's cool, it's a growing space. Any others?

Personally I ended up taking a local job as I find it more enjoyable to work
alongside a team, but maybe in the future would take another look.

~~~
mratsim
RemoteML for data scinetists? Never tried, but I saw some offers here and
there: [https://remoteml.com/](https://remoteml.com/)

